# Big Forest River Buck



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

i was hunting near the red river for the afternoon on tuesday night and was watching the river banks for bucks chasing does along it and didnt have much movement there so i walked back 2 the pickup and headed back towards the house. Took a frontage road near I-29 and saw about 6 deer walking through some CRP next to the forest river by some old machinery and i glassed them quick and say there was a nice buck in there so i honked and they took off east and then crossed the river into some corn so i was hoping the would go through the corn and went south and i drove around them and sure $|-| ! -|- the big buck and 2 does were hauling some major @$$ across the field and he jumped the road and got out and kicked some names and took some *** with the 270 and he fell....not gonna lie and i am ashamed 2 say it but i shot him in the hind quarter and once in the leg then he bedded down next to the ditch and then i finished him off. i was sitting in the treestand for friday night and passed up another 6X5 that my buddy couldnt hold back on so he ended up getting him and i passed up on 12 other smaller bucks so heres a picture of him......


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice buck


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice deer


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice buck coleblick 8)


----------

